# Health Care questions



## Zinfandel (Feb 11, 2015)

Hi all, 

I'm moving over to Cyprus in the next couple of months and I've done a bit of research in to healthcare but just have a couple of queries. 

I'll be earning above the €15,000 limit to get the medical card things and so as I understand it I can visit a public hospital and pay €15 for a visit to a GP at a public hospital. 

I'm pretty sure I'm going to just use a private GP in Limassol as the costs don't seem bad. 

I'm a diabetic and need certain medications, I've looked at the pricing structure and the costs of my medication will be less than €30 a month so I'll probably just use a private GP and pay for my prescriptions as required. 

I suppose my real question is what would happen if I were involved in an accident or get a serious illness. It's no issue to pay €1,000 a year or so on GP visits and medicines but if I got hit by a car and ended up with many thousands of euros in medical bills I'd be stuck!

I'll be working full time and will be paying social insurance so I'm not sure what that covers... 

I would appreciate any general advice available! 

Many thanks. 

PS: If anyone has a Limassol GP recommendation that would be great. I've found Femke Ellens website and their clinic looks pretty good.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Zinfandel said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm moving over to Cyprus in the next couple of months and I've done a bit of research in to healthcare but just have a couple of queries.
> 
> ...



If you are diabetic you can get a medical card for people with chronic problems. Then you can earn 150000€ p.a


Medical Card (Special Category) is issued to the following persons:
•	Persons suffering from a chronic disease included in Table 6, Part II of Regulation 8, whose annual family income does not exceed €150,000.00.


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Zinfandel said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm moving over to Cyprus in the next couple of months and I've done a bit of research in to healthcare but just have a couple of queries.
> 
> ...


Even though you will pay into the social fund, if your earnings are above the limit, you will still have to pay for all treatment received.

In my opinion, trying to 'self insure' it's really not worth the risk. As you rightly point out, if you were to develop a serious illness, the cost of treatment can be really expensive. I know of people who have had to sell property in order to pay for the treatment they need. Private medical insurance can be very expensive, depending upon the company used, your age and medical history and the type of policy you wish to take out. However, my Greek teacher, who is self employed but earning more than the limit, told me of a policy he has with Gan Direct, Cyprus. He is 39, in generally good health and pays €111 per year for a policy which only 'kicks in' when the cost of treatment exceeds €5,000 with a maximum cover of €100,000. In effect, this means that he self insures for up to €5,000 but has the peace of mind knowing that in the case of serious illness or accident he is covered. It may be worth considering. In his case, no medical was required when he took out the policy 3 years ago, although he has been told that he now needs a medical on reaching the age of 40.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

David_&_Letitia said:


> Even though you will pay into the social fund, if your earnings are above the limit, you will still have to pay for all treatment received.
> 
> In my opinion, trying to 'self insure' it's really not worth the risk. As you rightly point out, if you were to develop a serious illness, the cost of treatment can be really expensive. I know of people who have had to sell property in order to pay for the treatment they need. Private medical insurance can be very expensive, depending upon the company used, your age and medical history and the type of policy you wish to take out. However, my Greek teacher, who is self employed but earning more than the limit, told me of a policy he has with Gan Direct, Cyprus. He is 39, in generally good health and pays €111 per year for a policy which only 'kicks in' when the cost of treatment exceeds €5,000 with a maximum cover of €100,000. In effect, this means that he self insures for up to €5,000 but has the peace of mind knowing that in the case of serious illness or accident he is covered. It may be worth considering. In his case, no medical was required when he took out the policy 3 years ago, although he has been told that he now needs a medical on reaching the age of 40.


I dont know if you read my answer, but she can get a medical card if she earn up to *one hundred fifty thousand* € pre year,which I dont think she do


----------



## bencooper (Mar 20, 2013)

Baywatch said:


> If you are diabetic you can get a medical card for people with chronic problems. Then you can earn 150000€ p.a
> 
> Medical Card (Special Category) is issued to the following persons:
> •	Persons suffering from a chronic disease included in Table 6, Part II of Regulation 8, whose annual family income does not exceed €150,000.00.


Regarding Limassol based GPs,during our regular visits to Cyprus over the years we have been happy with Dr Paul Pastides and lady GP Dr Gavrielides, both British trained. The former may be retiring and Dr Gavrielides has a visiting surgery in Kolossi twice a week. You should be able to contact them through phone directory - sorry, I'm in a caravan touring Australia at the moment and have no records.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Baywatch said:


> I dont know if you read my answer, but she can get a medical card if she earn up to *one hundred fifty thousand* € pre year,which I dont think she do


That may be true but there is still a proportion of the costs to pay depending on income. Below is the last information I can find. This may have changed but it gives an idea.


For those working and paying Social insurance, income of less than 10K per year entitles them to free healthcare at the general hospital.
Income from 10k-15k you pay 25%
Income from 15k - 20K you pay 50%
Income over 20K you pay the full amount. 

This does mean that depending on income even if entitled to use the government hospitals you might as well go private if you have earnings over 20K.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Veronica said:


> That may be true but there is still a proportion of the costs to pay depending on income. Below is the last information I can find. This may have changed but it gives an idea.
> 
> 
> For those working and paying Social insurance, income of less than 10K per year entitles them to free healthcare at the general hospital.
> ...


I would be very careful with this statement. According to Ministry of health, the Medical Card B is abolished, meaning no reduced fees. Either you have a medical card or you pay full.

To get a Medical card A(free healthcare) you can earn up to 15400€ as single, 30750 as family plus 1750 per child. 

The Special Category card is like the free one but with other income limit

http://www.moh.gov.cy/Moh/MOH.nsf/All/FD0134CDED1D026243257A37002C2C47?OpenDocument


----------



## Zinfandel (Feb 11, 2015)

Thanks for the help everyone. I really appreciate the information.


----------

